# Interested in Velvet Spiders, any experienced owners?



## BrandonJoestar (Jun 23, 2020)

I've seen these beauties here n' there as I surf the net but not really sure to find them and if I do... What should their enclosure be like? What's some things I need to know if I get one?


----------



## basin79 (Jun 23, 2020)

BrandonJoestar said:


> I've seen these beauties here n' there as I surf the net but not really sure to find them and if I do... What should their enclosure be like? What's some things I need to know if I get one?


Their enclosure can be bone dry sub with a thick layer of bone dry spagham moss on top. The spider will make a home in the moss. 

Or you could do the above but add some cork bark if you wish. 

That's it. The hardest aspect of keeping Gandanameno sp is finding them for sale in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BrandonJoestar (Jun 23, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Their enclosure can be bone dry sub with a thick layer of bone dry spagham moss on top. The spider will make a home in the moss.
> 
> Or you could do the above but add some cork bark if you wish.
> 
> ...


So no water or any special procedures then? 
Ahhh man I didn't want to hear the last part haha. Oh well, I am somewhat patient


----------



## basin79 (Jun 23, 2020)

BrandonJoestar said:


> So no water or any special procedures then?
> Ahhh man I didn't want to hear the last part haha. Oh well, I am somewhat patient


No. Just feed the little rascals. Easy to keep. But "where can I buy 1?" is the most common question I get because for some strange reason they're hardly ever available. 

Eresus sp look similar and behave exactly the same way though and they are widely available compared to Gandanameno.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jun 23, 2020)

I think the reason they are so rarely available is their life cycle. Importers acquire groups of adults and breed them. Those offspring will be sold off and not ready to breed for years. Same situation with some of the rarer T’s. They tend to come in waves. I wish they were more popular.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## EtienneN (Jun 23, 2020)

Their faces are so cute!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrandonJoestar (Jun 23, 2020)

EtienneN said:


> Their faces are so cute!


Highly agreed!!



basin79 said:


> No. Just feed the little rascals. Easy to keep. But "where can I buy 1?" is the most common question I get because for some strange reason they're hardly ever available.
> 
> Eresus sp look similar and behave exactly the same way though and they are widely available compared to Gandanameno.


You learn new things everyday. 
The pattern on the Eresus abdomens are beautiful. There added to the list of wants, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

